# Wixey readout mounted to Powermatic Planer



## longgone

That is an excellent idea. I have a floor model planer and have always checked planing results with my dial calipers…very accurate but I continually have to set them down and plane the board and them pick them up again.


----------



## richgreer

Yea - I have a Wixey to determine the height of my TS blade and router bit, the angle of my TS blade and other items, the position of my TS fence and I also have Wixey calipers. I think I need a Wixey for my planer height.


----------



## RyanShervill

You guys are gonna love this…...there is a Wixey remote digital readout for floor model planers almost ready to hit the market. It's in beta testing right now, but you should see it in the not-too-distant future.

Ryan


----------



## unisaw2

Not surprised. Wixey's website has a page showing examples of readouts attached to floor models.
Still a nice product, I won't be grabbing the calipers every time the board goes through.


----------



## jack1

I have this same model on my DeWalt 735 (on its own stand with in and out feed tables) and it works like a champ. I imagine it would be even more accurate on a floor model. Wixey is one of the best companies out there. I have almost all of their tools. I just ordered the table saw blade height tool. I can recommend them with no reservations to anyone.


----------



## unisaw2

Just a quick update. Just planed 36 drawer runners to 1/2" x 5/16" and several face frames to 7/8" x 3/8" used only the readout. Came out exactly the dimensions listed above. Cool! Not checking with a measure/ caliper/gauge will really save time.


----------



## grub32

I love it…I have the same planer and will have to work on doing that myself this summer.

Great Idea!!

Grub


----------

